# Site blocker for Safari?



## Curiosity (Oct 16, 2007)

Is there anything for Safari like the Blocksite extension for Firefox?  I want something that will block Safari from contact with websites that I do not trust.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 16, 2007)

Currently, Safari can be configured to only browse sites in bookmarks (via parental controls), but some sort of advanced blocking will be available in leopard.

Apps such as Content Barrier (and possibly the leopard feature?) will work with all browsers:
http://www.intego.com/contentbarrier/


----------



## Mikuro (Oct 16, 2007)

There's also Privoxy, which is a local proxy that can filter incoming and outgoing data. Like Content Barrier, it will work with all browsers. Unlike Content Barrier, it's free. Privoxy is more geared for personal control than parental control, so if you're looking to set something up that cannot be circumvented easily by the user, Privoxy is probably not the way to go.


----------



## Curiosity (Oct 17, 2007)

Can Privoxy be used on Intel Macs?  My purpose is not parental control; it is to prevent the browser from having contact with a host even if there is a command on a web page to access that host (such as fetching an ad banner).


----------



## Mikuro (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes, there's an Intel version. The link is below the system requirements on the MacUpdate page I linked.

If you primarily want an ad blocker, PithHelmet might be simpler. It's just for Safari. It can filter links based on the linked URL and block access to certain sites. I'm not sure if it works across the board, though. I mean, I know it can block pages and images and plugins, but I'm not sure it'll block ALL connections to the site, like those coming from JavaScripts using AJAX.


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 17, 2007)

Safari Block:
http://fsbsoftware.com/

More here:
http://www.macworld.com/forums/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=0&Number=511908

You can download a css style sheet from floppymoose.com and load it into Safari in order to block ads. Sweet!


----------



## Curiosity (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions.  I am going to try SafariBlock.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 18, 2007)

Also try OpenDNS because with an account you can block web sites and the DNS is faster than your ISP's DNS. Plus you don't have to worry about Safari plugins not working with Apple updates to Safari.


----------



## Clipper (Nov 20, 2007)

Currently (as of 11/19/07) Pithhelmet is _not_ compatible with Safari 3 on OSX 10.4.11


----------



## Curiosity (Nov 20, 2007)

But SafariBlock is!!


----------

